

Incredible snowflake macro photos using cheap cameras/lenses - ck2
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaoticmind75/

======
deletes
This one look artificial:
[http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8194/8370539735_2022779412.jpg](http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8194/8370539735_2022779412.jpg)

What kind of camera you need to take pictures like these?

~~~
ck2
I finally found the original blog post here:

[http://chaoticmind75.blogspot.ru/2013/08/my-technique-for-
sn...](http://chaoticmind75.blogspot.ru/2013/08/my-technique-for-snowflakes-
shooting.html)

------
ck2
Be sure to look at the full original size, they are amazing.

